# Hope hollowing jig



## gayle (22 Jul 2016)

Hi I'm wondering if anyone has any way of making a version of the hope hollowing jig,I really enjoy making hollow forms but I have bad Rhumatoid arthritis in my wrists so having to resort to making spindles as I can't afford £200 for the jig,then I thought With all the knowledge that the people on this site have hopefully someone may have an answer 
Thanks for reading,any help gratefully received 
Gayle


----------



## woodpig (22 Jul 2016)

Is it specifically the easy arm hollowing jig you are asking about?

http://www.hopewoodturning.co.uk/hollowing_jig_27.html

It doesn't look too difficult to make with basic metal working skills with the exception that at least one part needs welding by the look of it. One consideration though is how accurately the geometry needs to be copied.

Have you done a search for more basic designs of jig?


----------



## NazNomad (22 Jul 2016)

I initially though ''convert an old portable tv wall bracket, because they hold plenty of weight'', but It would be a logistical nightmare. Better off starting from scratch, I reckon.


----------



## woodpig (22 Jul 2016)

NazNomad":24wvzepu said:


> I initially though ''convert an old portable tv wall bracket, because they hold plenty of weight'', but It would be a logistical nightmare. Better off starting from scratch, I reckon.



I'm not sure that's such a bad idea actually. :wink: may be worth looking into.

Another option is the "gate" type of support for hollowing tools. Much simpler to make. I've seen several offered but not sure of make/supplier.


----------



## graduate_owner (22 Jul 2016)

Yes, looks reasonably straightforward to make.

K


----------



## woodpig (22 Jul 2016)

This is one of the other systems I saw a while back.

http://www.carterproducts.com/lathe-par ... ing-system

Just found this one as well.

http://www.jtturningtools.com/trans-former


----------



## NazNomad (23 Jul 2016)

Plans here ... http://woodchuxwoodturningsale.webs.com/hollowing-tool


----------



## gayle (23 Jul 2016)

Thank you all for your suggestions in knew I could count on other people's knowledge to help me, I really appreciate your suggestions will let you know what I end up doing but this heat is playing havoc with my hands,thanks again
Gayle


----------



## NazNomad (25 Jul 2016)

This one seems simple enough to make ... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=exwHPHpt4ws&t=2m3s


----------

